# R.Kerstenii eggs layed 08/12/12



## blabble182 (Dec 26, 2010)

Seen as there aren't that many CB pygmy chams around at the moment I figured I'd put up a blog to track the progress of my first 5 eggs from my breeding group. 



















All of the eggs are being incubated at room temperature which is around 74f on moist vermiculite with a sphagnum moss layer on top.

After checking them today they all look healthy and you can begin to see signs of the embryo on the egg sides. From candling them today I'm pretty certain they're all healthy but it's a bit difficult to candle something that small and delicate.


Also on a side note the second largest female is currently gravid and approaching the 3.5g mark that the first female layer her eggs so I might be looking at yet another large clutch from the second female. Hopefully she will be laying in the next week or so.


----------



## dragons and turtles (Jun 30, 2012)

Fingers crossed, there are people like me who are going off their heads trying to find them. lol.


----------



## blabble182 (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah I don't think there should be too many dramas to be honest. I'd like to have my first cb clutch from this group be successful


----------

